# What is the cause of butt aches and how can you prevent it?



## dansantos87 (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you ever experienced a literal pain in the butt that continues all the way down your leg? My _*http://www.healthresource4u.com]butt ache[/URL]*_ when I bend, walk up the stairs, and get up from my seat.etc. I get a sharp pain every now and then in my butt, but today it lasted all day. I also have a really bad stomach ache. I left school early today. Also I'm incredibly tired and thirsty. I have been tired and thirsty for like 3 months now. I don't know what to do! What is it?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How about going to the Dr's and mentioning these symptoms??


----------

